# Wellness Core: Original vs Ocean Formula



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I've noticed that more people on here who feed Wellness Core feed the Ocean formula and not too many feed the original formula. Is there a huge difference besides fish instead of poultry? Just curious cuz I'm planning to feed Core to Venus once she hits her year mark.

I guess another question would be would it be better for a chi to be fed the Super5Mix Small Breed or a Core formula?


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I have tried both with Zoey. The Ocean flavor really stinks like fish. The only reason I bought it was because I thought Zoey had a liver disease and fish is easier on the liver then chicken, turkey or beef. I did take it back and get the original (chicken & turkey) Zoey would not touch the Ocean flavor.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh ok. Well as for now Venus is very healthy, so I could probably stick with the not-so-stinky original formula then lol.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Bella and Lina love Wellness Core in the original formula (chicken and turkey), and even eat individual kibbles as treats. I never bought Wellness Core Ocean flavor since my girls don't care for fish.


----------

